# IPS vs. 120 Hz



## Jediforce (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich brauche einen neuen TFT. Ich will kein vermögen ausgeben aber endlich mal einen gescheiten kaufen.

Ich überlege gerade ist es sinnvoller einen guten TFT mir IPS Panel wie den Eizo Foris FS2333 oder doch lieber TN Panel dafür aber 120 Hz  BenQ XL2420T.
Oder einen ganz anderes?
Preislich ist der unterschied nicht so gewaltig (300 zu 340) und ich denke des eine zoll merkt man im Alltag auch nicht. 

3D brauche ich nicht wirklich, ich glaub mehr als einmal testen werde es ehh nicht. 

Eure hilfe wäre echt toll, sonst muss ich glaub eine Münze schmeissen. Weil beide Techniken haben ihre Vorteile. Vieleicht gibts ja jemand der beide Techniken kennt und gut vergleichen kann.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn vorrangig schnelle Spiele / Shooter gespielt werden sollen, würde ich einen 120Hz Monitor nehmen. Ich merke einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120Hz (auch wenn die Grafikkarte keine 120fps liefern kann )

Wenn vorrangig Bild- und/oder Videobearbeitung gemacht wird, würde ich wegen der höheren Blickwinkelstabilität zu einem IPS-Monitor greifen, z.B. Produktvergleich. Die sind auch gut spieletauglich.
http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=715683&cmp=816023&cmp=673666


----------



## Jediforce (22. Oktober 2012)

Also ich will Hauptsächlich spielen und surfen  
Ich Spiele zwar shooter ala BF3, aber auch gerne mal Anno. Ich spiel nur zum fun und keine Turniere. 

Ich habe viele Postive Erfahrungsbereichte zum Eizo gelesen. Aber das Kommentar das sich 120 Hz lohnt genau so.

Also 1:0 für 120  Hz 

Und vielen Dank für die schnele Antwort


----------



## Jahai (22. Oktober 2012)

Also im Grunde ist das eine Frage deines eigenen Geschmacks. 
Je nachdem was dir lieber ist solltest du entscheiden. IPS bietet satte Farben, knackige Kontraste und eine hohe Blickwinkelstabilität. Früher waren sie sehr träge, aber das ist heute anders, sie sind nicht mehr spürbar langsamer als normale TN (ohne 120hz) und eignen sich deshalb auch gut zum zocken.
120 Hz dagegen findest du nur bei TN Panels aktuell. Diese 120 Hz wirken sich insofern aus, dass dir viele Sachen einfach smoother, sprich flüssiger vorkommen werden. So könnte je nach dem wie genau dein Auge das wahr nimmt, ein normales Fenster auf dem Desktop schon flüssiger sein, wenn du es verschiebst. Vorstellen kann man sich das entsprechend so, ich muss sagen ich nehme es bei 60 Hz wahr, dass dort Frnster sozusagen "springen" wenn sie verschoben werden, im Vergleich dazu siehst du das bei 120 Hz sogar wie gar nicht mehr, es ist einfach flüssig. Dasselbe gilt in Spielen, vieles kann (!) dir flüssiger vorkommen, je nach dem wie gut dein Auge ist bzw wie sehr es diese Sachen wahr nimmt.

Im Grunde ist es also eine Entscheidung zwischen toller Farbwiedergabe und -Stabilität (IPS) gegen ein flüssigeres Erscheinungsbild (120 Hz).
Am besten solltest du wirklich einmal zwei Monitere miteinander vergleichen, denn jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack was Farbe und Kontrast angeht und vor allem ein anderes Wahrnehmungsgefühl was die 120 Hz betrifft.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jahai


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auch auf jeden Fall "probeschauen" in einem Elektronikmarkt oder so empfehlen.

Oder Du bestellst einen IPS- und einen 120 Hz-Schirm und schickst dann einen der beiden innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurück.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bml1BELVfg


----------



## Westcoast (25. Oktober 2012)

Painkiller

in dem video wird aber nur TN panel gezeigt, einmal mit 60 Hertz und 144Hertz, ist aber der gleiche monitor. [ASUS VG278HE]
ein IPS panel hat besseren kontrast und eine andere farbsättigung, blickwinkel spielt auch eine rolle.

schnelle shooter profitieren von mehr Hertz, sieht vielleicht flüssiger/geschmeidiger aus. aber einen IPS monitor kann TN nicht ersetzen meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

> in dem video wird aber nur TN panel gezeigt, einmal mit 60 Hertz und 144Hertz, ist aber der gleiche monitor. [ASUS VG278HE]
> ein IPS panel hat besseren kontrast und eine andere farbsättigung, blickwinkel spielt auch eine rolle.



So war´s ja auch gedacht. Bei 120Hz muss man mehr Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, als bei IPS.  



> schnelle shooter profitieren von mehr Hertz, sieht vielleicht  flüssiger/geschmeidiger aus. *aber einen IPS monitor kann TN nicht  ersetzen* meiner meinung nach.


Da gebe ich dir völlig recht!  

Hier was zu IPS:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWXcNlh85Ps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8MO-XaCZ_8


----------



## sledhammer (25. Oktober 2012)

Ist den dann noch ein Unterschied von einem 120 Hertz zu einem 144 Hertz Monitor zu sehen merken? Auch wen die Grafikkarte keine 144fps liefern kann.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (25. Oktober 2012)

sledhammer schrieb:


> Ist den dann noch ein Unterschied von einem 120 Hertz zu einem 144 Hertz Monitor zu sehen merken? Auch wen die Grafikkarte keine 144fps liefern kann.


 Ich denke nicht. Bei so einer hohen Frequenz kann das Auge nicht wirklich unterscheiden, aber das ist etwa wie die Frage "wieviel FPS sind flüssig?"...


----------



## Sysnet (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge klar IPS. Das Bild ist einfach traumhaft klar. Dagegen kann ich bei 120Hz kaum einen Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

Je höher die Hz umso weniger Schlieren werden verursacht. Gerade bei schnellen Bewegungen sind Schlieren zu erkennen.


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch lange überlegt und mich dann (unabhängig vom 3D Gaming) für 120Hz entschieden, weil es sich bei Spielen realistischer und irgendwie runder  und flüssiger anfühlt.

Die höhere Blickwinkelstabillität ist mir wumpe, denn ich schaue beim Spielen ja nicht schräg auf den Schirm , und die hobbymäßige Bildbearbeitung kriege ich mit dem TN-Panel prima hin  Und knallige Farben kann ich beim TN Panel auch einstellen, so dass der Unterschied zum IPS Panel nicht mehr groß ist (wenn man senkrecht auf den Monitor schaut).


----------



## Westcoast (25. Oktober 2012)

softy 

war ja klar, dass du dein TN panel wieder verteidigen musst grins. der unterschied ist nicht zu sehr groß, 
du hast auch ein gutes gerät in form von ASUS VG278H. der kostet glaube um die 500 euro.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

> du hast auch ein gutes gerät in form von ASUS VG278H. der kostet glaube um die 500 euro.


Dafür ist hier auch schon die 3D-Brille dabei. Und dieses Kit kostet normal auch schon ca. 116€.
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Westcoast (25. Oktober 2012)

so ein nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 ist nicht ganz billig, immerhin 116 euro.


----------



## knexfan0011 (25. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe den VG278He (der 144hz monitor) und ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied zwischen 120fps und 144fps(vsync an in Portal 2)
Aber wenn man ohne vsync über 120fps bekommt, sieht man bei einem 120hz monitor tearing, während der 144hz monitor erst über 144 fps tearing aufweist


----------



## Sysnet (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich schreibe und lese sehr viel am Rechner. Da bietet ein IPS-Monitor schon deutliche Vorteile. Ich zocke zwar hin und wieder auch mal am Rechner aber das ist bei mir eher zweitrangig.


----------



## Andrews (25. Oktober 2012)

sagt mal, irre ich mich, oder können einige von den monitoren aus korea 97 hz darstellen?
ist das nicht auch schon ein deutlicher unterschied zu normalen ips monitoren?

gefunden habe ich das übrigens in diesem thread, hier ist sogar ein bild...


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

Kauf einfach 2 Monitore. Einen TN mit 120Hz zum spielen und einen IPS für alles andere.


----------



## Andrews (25. Oktober 2012)

wahrscheinlich die beste lösung...:-/

oder es kommt vor weihnachten endlich der 27", IPS, 120hz monitor mit reaktionszeiten, die uns allen die hosen ausziehen...


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2012)

> oder es kommt vor weihnachten endlich der 27", IPS, 120hz monitor mit reaktionszeiten, die uns allen die hosen ausziehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darauf kannst du noch lange warten.  Auf so ein Gerät warte ich auch schon lange. Dafür wäre ich auch bereit, ein paar Taler mehr zu zahlen. Aber die Firmen wollen mein Geld ja nicht haben.


----------



## Nyuki (29. Oktober 2012)

Das schöne beim ASUS VG278HE ist das man den Ständer bzw. den Bildschirm auf die perfekte Position bringen kann. Ich schraube den z.b ein bisschen höher und schwenke den bildschirm nach unten. Ich sehe auch alles gleichmäßig wie bei einem Ips Panel. Nachteil ist, das man die Position halten muss was aber nicht störend oder auch wirklich bemerkbar ist. Mit Abstand, jeder dem ich den Unterschied gezeigt habe, bermerkt dies auch. Ohne 144 Hz Bf3 und co. geht bei mir gar nicht mehr (erstmal) xD

Viel Spaß noch beim ZOCKEN


----------



## Core #1 (2. November 2012)

Fällt ein guter IPS TFT wie der LG beim Zocken also schon auf, oder eher beim Film gucken/Bildbearbeitung?
(wenn alleine direkt davor sitzend)


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2012)

Die Farbabstufungen fallen schon beim Desktop-Wallpaper auf.


----------

